# Trump's Turnberry with Yourgolftravel



## 2blue (Dec 26, 2016)

At Â£199 for 1night BnB & 2 rounds of golf...  sounds too good. Anyone taken it up? Or perhaps more to the point, anyone up for a 4 Ball in March ??


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 26, 2016)

I'd love to Dave. But could only do it if I'm between contracts.

Right now that's about 70% likely.

Appreciate this is 0% useful though to you!!! Unless you're scratching round for someone in a few months tim


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 26, 2016)

We looked into it but got a feeling its only one round on the ailsa course.


----------



## ger147 (Dec 26, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			We looked into it but got a feeling its only one round on the ailsa course.
		
Click to expand...

It's 2 rounds, 1 on the Ailsa and 1 on the current Kintyre composite course as well as your room for the night, bargain.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 26, 2016)

I didn't say it wasn't dear boy,only that one of those wasn't on the ailsa


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 26, 2016)

No matter how good the deal was I would not play any Trump course out of protest.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 26, 2016)

MadAdey said:



			No matter how good the deal was I would not play any Trump course out of protest.
		
Click to expand...

Protest to  what?


----------



## Birchy (Dec 26, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Protest to  what?
		
Click to expand...

It's cool to protest something, no idea what the point is but let's protest &#128515;


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 26, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Protest to  what?
		
Click to expand...


Because he owns it. I could never bring myself to pay money to any part of that clowns company.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 26, 2016)

MadAdey said:



			Because he owns it. I could never bring myself to pay money to any part of that clowns company.
		
Click to expand...

What's the reason though?


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 26, 2016)

Birchy said:



			It's cool to protest something, no idea what the point is but let's protest &#128515;
		
Click to expand...

It must just be a yank thing


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 26, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			What's the reason though?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure how much of his antics are being reported back home, but he is on a downward spiral to destroy a country, it's that bad if it wasn't for my wife being American and not having a UK green card I would come home.


----------



## IanM (Dec 26, 2016)

We are getting reports of people refusing to accept an election result.  Trashing their towns in protest.  Plenty of coverage about a Trump being rude and using unpleasantries.  

In a land that produced two wholly unsavoury candidates, guess what? One of them won!

I'm going to play as a protest!  

If invited...subject to dates!


----------



## Dasit (Dec 26, 2016)

MadAdey said:



			No matter how good the deal was I would not play any Trump course out of protest.
		
Click to expand...


don't believe everything you read on Facebook mate


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 26, 2016)

Dasit said:



			don't believe everything you read on Facebook mate
		
Click to expand...


I don't use Facebook for political coverage, I prefer to use accurate sources.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Dec 26, 2016)

Bargain, too much on for me to consider :angry:


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 27, 2016)

MadAdey said:



			Not sure how much of his antics are being reported back home, but he is on a downward spiral to destroy a country, it's that bad if it wasn't for my wife being American and not having a UK green card I would come home.
		
Click to expand...

 that still does explain why you're protesting against him.

The majority of US citizens voted for him so he can't be that bad...can he??


----------



## Fish (Dec 27, 2016)

I find some of these individual protests quite funny, people like Trump will have many business concerns other than a golf course that I bet your using and/or unknowingly contributing to him in some other area, just like people who don't like Murdoch and wouldn't/won't buy his papers but will be sat watching Sky or watching a 21st Century Fox film!  Some of these big business people you are trying to protest against have so many irons in the fire that your individual protest means squat other than it being a personal feel good factor, but in the grand scheme of things I would wager your still contributing to him/them in some way. 

I would have to be very personally and individually affected by an individual to not let it allow me to take advantage and enjoy something that they own which I would get pleasure from, Trump doesn't tick that box so it looks a great deal to me.


----------



## Val (Dec 27, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



 that still does explain why you're protesting against him.

The majority of US citizens voted for him so he can't be that bad...can he??
		
Click to expand...

The didn't though, the majority voted for Clinton


----------



## Crow (Dec 27, 2016)

MadAdey said:



			No matter how good the deal was I would not play any Trump course out of protest.
		
Click to expand...

+1 for me, not so much as a protest as the fact that I do not like the man, his behaviour and his views.
The same way I don't like Murdoch so have nothing to do with Sky if I can help it.


----------



## Val (Dec 27, 2016)

Fish said:



			I would have to be very personally and individually affected by an individual to not let it allow me to take advantage and enjoy something that they own which I would get pleasure from, Trump doesn't tick that box so it looks a great deal to me.
		
Click to expand...

Likewise, I have 1 such protest in my life and it's Arnold Clark who tried to stiff me on the last car I almost bought from him despite buying 5 previously. I told their sales manager I'd never buy again from him, ha sniggered and said thats up to you. It was, I got me deposit back and have never bought another from him since. That was 13 years and 6 cars ago.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 27, 2016)

This could have the makings of a good thread :rofl:

I boycotted Sainsburys for years due to them apparently paying ridiculous amounts of money to an certain overrated annoying chef, I've only just started using them again.

I'm currently considering adding Coors to the list after making me ill yesterday.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 27, 2016)

Fwee Bwian! 

I've been boycotting Romans for years. What have they ever done for us?

Interested in a Trump trip if it happens...


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 27, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



 that still does explain why you're protesting against him.

The majority of US citizens voted for him so he can't be that bad...can he??
		
Click to expand...

The majority voted for Clinton, but he won the electoral college vote. But then the electoral college went back to vote and he only just won that. He only won for one reason, he lied through his back teeth the lower educated element of the US and they were too stupid to see through it. Yes most politicians make false promises, no matter what country it is. But to bare face lie to get someones vote by promising to make their life better, to then go and do everything that is going to make it worse, is just ethically wrong. 

Another thing that helped him win was the interfering from the FBI and the Russians. The FBI open an investigation into Clinton one week before the voting starts, then as soon as the voting is over stop the investigation. Little bit fishy isn't it, looks like someone at the FBI had another agenda.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 27, 2016)

MadAdey said:



			The majority voted for Clinton, but he won the electoral college vote. But then the electoral college went back to vote and he only just won that. He only won for one reason, he lied through his back teeth the lower educated element of the US and they were too stupid to see through it. Yes most politicians make false promises, no matter what country it is. But to bare face lie to get someones vote by promising to make their life better, to then go and do everything that is going to make it worse, is just ethically wrong. 

Another thing that helped him win was the interfering from the FBI and the Russians. The FBI open an investigation into Clinton one week before the voting starts, then as soon as the voting is over stop the investigation. Little bit fishy isn't it, looks like someone at the FBI had another agenda.
		
Click to expand...

I watched a film called Truth last night , all about the G W Bush election and the CBS investigations,  quite similar.


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 27, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			I watched a film called Truth last night , all about the G W Bush election and the CBS investigations,  quite similar.
		
Click to expand...


I refer to the US as the legally corrupt country.


----------



## Bigfoot (Dec 27, 2016)

Has no-one seen the tactics he used for the course near Aberdeen? 

Most corporations will do something underhand but we cannot know everything they do, so we don't boycott. When we do have knowledge, we should make a stand if we feel it the right thing to do. Some will and some won't. I'm in Scotland every year for golf, but not a Trump course.


----------



## Captainron (Dec 27, 2016)

MadAdey said:



			Because he owns it. I could never bring myself to pay money to any part of that clowns company.
		
Click to expand...

But Adey - he is going to be the president of your adopted homeland. You can't be thinking of coming back here out of protest?

:lol:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 27, 2016)

Wouldn't surprise if there is a good amount of people who won't play Trump Courses because he owns them - the program about the issue surrounding the Aberdeen course didn't paint him in a very good picture and it's certainly one course I don't want to play because of the way he went about it. 

The original cost to play Turnberry after the changes was reputed to be over Â£200 a round ? But seems lots of good deals about for it - heard rumblings about people not wanting to pay the amount he was asking so it's been quiet since it opened again


----------



## Fish (Dec 27, 2016)

I've never played in Scotland so I can't wait to go up there and play some of the quality courses, especially the Trump owned ones. 

I hope I get a bag tag with his picture on &#128540;


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 27, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Wouldn't surprise if there is a good amount of people who won't play Trump Courses because he owns them - the program about the issue surrounding the Aberdeen course didn't paint him in a very good picture and it's certainly one course I don't want to play because of the way he went about it. 

The original cost to play Turnberry after the changes was reputed to be over Â£200 a round ? But seems lots of good deals about for it - heard rumblings about people not wanting to pay the amount he was asking so it's been quiet since it opened again
		
Click to expand...

The only reason there are deals for trump is that it's winter rates and all the tourists that shell out the big bucks have gone home, all you have to do is look at Royal County Down's fees as the do exactly the same, they can sell out during the summer at full whack. 

when birchy odvan hobbit and myself played trump Aberdeen in September it was packed with tourists paying Â£880 a tee time. 

The Trump courses are not struggling!


----------



## Fish (Dec 27, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			The only reason there are deals for trump is that it's winter rates and all the tourists that shell out the big bucks have gone home, all you have to do is look at Royal County Down's fees as the do exactly the same, they can sell out during the summer at full whack. 

when birchy odvan hobbit and myself played trump Aberdeen in September it was packed with tourists paying Â£880 a tee time. 

The Trump courses are not struggling!
		
Click to expand...

Don't let facts cloud the debate, we don't want any sensible posts please ðŸ˜œðŸ‘


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 27, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			The only reason there are deals for trump is that it's winter rates and all the tourists that shell out the big bucks have gone home, all you have to do is look at Royal County Down's fees as the do exactly the same, they can sell out during the summer at full whack. 

when birchy odvan hobbit and myself played trump Aberdeen in September it was packed with tourists paying Â£880 a tee time. 

The Trump courses are not struggling!
		
Click to expand...




Fish said:



			Don't let facts cloud the debate, we don't want any sensible posts please ï˜œï‘
		
Click to expand...

Okay, what have you done with the real LQ?

We want a full on headless debate about the next man to nuke the planet...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 27, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			The only reason there are deals for trump is that it's winter rates and all the tourists that shell out the big bucks have gone home, all you have to do is look at Royal County Down's fees as the do exactly the same, they can sell out during the summer at full whack. 

when birchy odvan hobbit and myself played trump Aberdeen in September it was packed with tourists paying Â£880 a tee time. 

The Trump courses are not struggling!
		
Click to expand...

No idea if they are struggling or not but was  Turnberry packed out during the Summer - just heard a few grumblings that the original package for Turnberry wasn't as well taken as expected  

Have no doubt that tourists well mainly Yanks will flock to the courses and will happily pay over the odds for a round as that's the norm for them back in the states. 

But people will avoid some courses because of Trump - won't be enough for him to make any difference


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 27, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			when birchy odvan hobbit and myself played trump Aberdeen in September it was packed with tourists paying Â£880 a tee time.
		
Click to expand...

Is it that good a course that you Paisley  Â£220 each 4 or 5 months after playing it twice on your trip?


----------



## HDID Kenny (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm not a fan of Sir Nick Faldo, would never stop me playing one of his courses. Laughing at some of these comments as Trump doesn't even have the keys to the big White House yet.
Trump is an easy target, Clinton or Trump that was the choice, poor Americans &#127482;&#127480;


----------



## AMcC (Dec 27, 2016)

Recently found out that I can get a real bargain there.
One of my clients has just joined and has promised me a free game on the Ailsa next year. Will just need to keep reminding him of this &#128512;&#128512;


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 27, 2016)

AMcC said:



			Recently found out that I can get a real bargain there.
One of my clients has just joined and has promised me a free game on the Ailsa next year. Will just need to keep reminding him of this &#128512;&#128512;
		
Click to expand...

About once a week


----------



## Robobum (Dec 27, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No idea if they are struggling or not but was  Turnberry packed out during the Summer - just heard a few grumblings that the original package for Turnberry wasn't as well taken as expected  

Have no doubt that tourists well mainly Yanks will flock to the courses and will happily pay over the odds for a round as that's the norm for them back in the states. 

But people will avoid some courses because of Trump - won't be enough for him to make any difference
		
Click to expand...

The rumblings in Leighton Buzzard must carry a lot of clout.

Behave yourself, get back to pretending to be black ops. Melt


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm not being funny, but there is a lad trying to organise a meet here, take all the political stuff elsewhere.:thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 27, 2016)

2blue said:



			At Â£199 for 1night BnB & 2 rounds of golf...  sounds too good. Anyone taken it up? Or perhaps more to the point, anyone up for a 4 Ball in March ??
		
Click to expand...

Dave, I won't be up for it this march as i have too many commitments already but I have spoke to the manager i deal with at YGT to see if they are planning on doing it again next winter and if they do I will try and organise something.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 27, 2016)

2blue said:



			At Â£199 for 1night BnB & 2 rounds of golf...  sounds too good. Anyone taken it up? Or perhaps more to the point, anyone up for a 4 Ball in March ??
		
Click to expand...

Davie, are weekends included at this rate? Duffers is away til next week when he gets back I'll see if he fancies it. Id ask larrymac but with his recent history he'd only bail last minute.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 28, 2016)

Fish said:



			I hope I get a bag tag with his picture on &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

You owe me for a new keyboard  

#coverdincoffee

:rofl:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 28, 2016)

I also think Trump is a bit of a clown but at the price for this deal I think you would be mad not to do it. The hotel alone is worth Â£200 a night!

Why not look on it as an opportunity to rip The Donald off


----------



## ger147 (Dec 28, 2016)

Turnberry is my favourite place to play golf anywhere on the planet. It's a truly magical place and the Ailsa is a magnificient course.

I first played there before Trump bought it and have been back 3 times. The fact that he now owns it now won't stop me visitng my favourite golfing destination.


----------



## IanM (Dec 28, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm not being funny, but there is a lad trying to organise a meet here, take all the political stuff elsewhere.:thup:
		
Click to expand...


Hallelujah!


----------



## AMcC (Dec 28, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			About once a week 

Click to expand...

At least, can't let him forget


----------



## IM01 (Dec 28, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Davie, are weekends included at this rate? Duffers is away til next week when he gets back I'll see if he fancies it. Id ask larrymac but with his recent history he'd only bail last minute.
		
Click to expand...

Friday/Saturday booking for me


----------



## 2blue (Dec 28, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Davie, are weekends included at this rate? Duffers is away til next week when he gets back I'll see if he fancies it. Id ask larrymac but with his recent history he'd only bail last minute.
		
Click to expand...

Been away today...  will look it up tomorrow &#128540;


----------



## 2blue (Dec 29, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm not being funny, but *there is a lad *trying to organise a meet here, take all the political stuff elsewhere.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Made my day that Pete xxx :whoo:

Didn't get to look at today Stu...hopefully tomorrow :thup:


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Dec 30, 2016)

Just a heads up, If you manage to get 8 people on Golf Breaks you only need to pay for 7... I have organised the exact same break for the middle of February .


----------



## 2blue (Jan 3, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Davie, are weekends included at this rate? Duffers is away til next week when he gets back I'll see if he fancies it. Id ask larrymac but with his recent history he'd only bail last minute.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Stu...  lost me way on this, soz...  all weekends are gone... thats what interested me. Will look to it next year with Glyn


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 3, 2017)

2blue said:



			Sorry Stu...  lost me way on this, soz...  all weekends are gone... thats what interested me. Will look to it next year with Glyn
		
Click to expand...

Will update as soon as I have any info.


----------

